# Looking at the Taurus PT1911, anyone got one?



## The91Bravo (Dec 5, 2007)

I saw a loaded (factory) Taurus PT1911 today for $585.00 and am seriously interested in getting it. 

Anyone got one or shot one first hand?

Looking at Gunbroker.com, and there does not seem to be much difference in price.  the $585 is actually on the low side of average.

Thanks in advance.

Steve


----------



## WillBrink (Dec 6, 2007)

The91Bravo said:


> I saw a loaded (factory) Taurus PT1911 today for $585.00 and am seriously interested in getting it.
> 
> Anyone got one or shot one first hand?
> 
> ...



Have not shot one, reviews have been generally good (but would they print it if the gun sucked, nope) but not much feedback. Here is a thread on the THR forums from people who have one, and most seem pretty happy with it:

http://www.thehighroad.org/showthread.php?t=308938&highlight=Taurus+PT1911


----------



## The91Bravo (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks Will, appreciate it.


----------



## WillBrink (Dec 6, 2007)

The91Bravo said:


> Thanks Will, appreciate it.



Let me know what you decide to do after reading up on the experiences/opinions of people. I know for me, one factor in deciding on a gun is their customer service reputation (especially for a 1911 which can be tweaky guns) and Taurus has a very spotty reputation when it comes to customer service, unlike companies such as Springfield and SnW who have fantastic customer service reputations (I can vouch personally for SnW there) and give or take a few $$$, would go with companies I know will take care of any problems, or future problems. Just my :2c: there…


----------



## Cabbage Head (Dec 6, 2007)

Talked to a 1911 armorer who I know.  When I asked about his thoughts about it he said that there is an issue with other parts not fitting it like they do with other manufacturers.

Thats about all I know.


----------



## The91Bravo (Dec 7, 2007)

Cabbage Head said:


> Talked to a 1911 armorer who I know.  When I asked about his thoughts about it he said that there is an issue with other parts not fitting it like they do with other manufacturers.
> 
> Thats about all I know.



Thanks Cabbage,

That type of info is super essential.  I would like a 1911 to be a 1911... not a 1910.8   know what I mean?


----------



## Cabbage Head (Dec 8, 2007)

I agree. Love my 1911's.


----------



## WillBrink (Dec 9, 2007)

Cabbage Head said:


> I agree. Love my 1911's.



What's not to love?! :)


----------

